# A Green Leaf



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

An extreme closeup of an ordinary green leaf that was in front of my house...






Nikon D800, Nikon 200 f4 Micro

To bring out the texture and colors, I held a small Nikon strobe behind the leaf during the exposure.

Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Dashur (May 24, 2017)

Beautiful abstract.   Love it.   I would do nothing to it - leaf it alone.


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

Dashur said:


> Beautiful abstract.   Love it.   I would do nothing to it - leaf it alone.


Thanks again... 

Glenn


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 24, 2017)

Excellent piece of art. Nominated May POTM


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Excellent!





jcdeboever said:


> Excellent piece of art. Nominated May POTM


Thank you...much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## Steven Dillon (May 24, 2017)

This is very nice.  Love the dramatic lighting.


----------



## annamaria (May 24, 2017)

That's one cool looking leaf


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (May 24, 2017)

Steven Dillon said:


> This is very nice.  Love the dramatic lighting.


Thanks...the backlighting from the strobe seemed to really help.


annamaria said:


> That's one cool looking leaf
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


Thanks...it looks a lot cooler from this close. From a distance, it looks quite ordinary. That's one of the joys of a macro lens!

Glenn


----------



## davholla (May 25, 2017)

Very good - you should take photos of insects, if you can take ones like this of a leaf.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2017)

davholla said:


> Very good - you should take photos of insects, if you can take ones like this of a leaf.


Everything he posts on here is amazing. IMO, one of the best on here. I have seen images where he used golden rules, pie rules, 3rd rules, and no rules. He is a fine artist.


----------



## gnagel (May 25, 2017)

davholla said:


> Very good - you should take photos of insects, if you can take ones like this of a leaf.


Thank you...maybe an insect on the leaf? 


jcdeboever said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Very good - you should take photos of insects, if you can take ones like this of a leaf.
> ...


Thank you very much for the kind words...very much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 26, 2017)

If you catch JC's attention, you're doing something right! Well deserved nomination for POTM. This is an incredible view of an ordinary object. Macro is very interesting when viewed through your images. Give us more!


----------



## gnagel (May 26, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> If you catch JC's attention, you're doing something right! Well deserved nomination for POTM. This is an incredible view of an ordinary object. Macro is very interesting when viewed through your images. Give us more!


Thanks Dean...I appreciate the encouraging comments!

Glenn


----------

